# Want to put together a DF video



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

It isnt going to be anything fancy but I want to put a little doggie amv together using pictures of all our dogs on DF. Now I don't want to use anything without permission so rather then bugging everyone for their photos I thought I would start a thread. I want you to post your BEST photo of your dog or dogs . I need enough photos to make a 2-3 minute video to go with the song I chose. I would like to have no repeat photos so I need lots of people to let me use their pretty dogs!

SOOOOO START POSTING YOUR POOCHES!!!


----------



## DrakaBear (Oct 28, 2010)

Since I don't have one of all three together i'll post 3 pics








Molly aka Big Mama








Bear-were








Draka


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

PERFECT! I would like them to be single shots if possible cause it kinda will fit the song AND make it easier to fit the length of the video lol


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

oo i actually know EXACTLY where I will put that in the video it fits one of the lines in the song perfectly! Awesome more more more!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Dakota - 










Tristan -


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

aww so precious! I also have to say i love your sig quote if only I COULD be owned by hundreds of dogs at once I would be in heaven ^_^


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I haven't gotten a really good individual pic of Cinnamon yet so I will put this one Nekomi took for now:










Flash:










Colt:










Timber:










Shanika:


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW such beautiful dogs and wonderfully taken ! The video will be fantastic thanks to all of the beauties on the forum! Keep them coming guys!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sydney


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Dante









Esther









Zeke









Esther (with her friend Bella)









Esther









Molly









Esther


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

Pocky


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

This is great at this rate I can get the video done really soon!


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

Pepe








Princess Mama








Princess








Valentino


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis:









Eddie: (take your pic with his...I couldn't decide which one...lol)



















Both together:









*Winnie- That picture is AMAZING!!*


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> *Winnie- That picture is AMAZING!!*


I have to confess, Mdawn - it was photoshopped by a friend of mine. She added the horse to a photo of Poca - I still laugh when I see it. The idea of Poca frolicking with a horse like it was an everyday normal thing is too funny for words. I don't know what she'd do but a gentle game of tag would not be it! 

Amavanna - I hope the photoshop thing doesn't rule it out. If it does, I'll submit a real one.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

wow i do photoshop everyday i edit pictures from the simple to complicated and i got to say I totally didnt notice impressive it is absolutely fine ^_^ its funny cause i didnt even take notice it was a perfect spot on the beach lol she even got the background of the wave in the small crevices of the horse it really is a good job

if anyone has short clips they want to use i would love those too maybe no more then 30 seconds so i can fit a few in ^_^


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy flying Jame:








Happy wet Léon:








Thoughtful Coco:


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

the MargeDog:










orr


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Here are a few to add to the video























































You certainly don't have to use them all. I just like each of these for different reasons.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

A few of my favorite pics of Kiba


kiba14 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


007a by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


fallkiba3 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

^_^ I am about 3 minutes into a 4 minute song so need a few more


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I don't have Akela anymore, but he was one handsome devil:


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok the video CAN be done, But I would like to give some people more time to post their pictures I am gonna finish it this afternoon


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Here are three of my favorites. Your welcome to choose whatever 






IMG_9067-2 by Darkdeepmoon


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Pip:










Maisy:











ETA: I don't have any of Squash yet (he's not even home yet!) but here's one from nekomi's facebook:


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Bella


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Jack:








Aija








Nellie








Beagle (Biscuit)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)




----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Gosh hope I'm not too late 

Just pic your favorites! <3 I'd like to have at least one of each of my babies <3 This is such a great idea I really hope I'm not too late.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

OK I prolly got enough I am putting the video together or rather finishing it up. For credits I do need all the dogs names so if U havent put the dogs name to the photo please do that so they get their names in the credits ^_^ I will take as many last minute pics as I can until it is done


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is my fav. picture of Porter


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

alright just waiting on a few names for credit purposes and who squeezes theirs in here before I save it ^_^ anyone got a few vid clips they want to share for the credit scene


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

amavanna said:


> alright just waiting on a few names for credit purposes and who squeezes theirs in here before I save it ^_^ anyone got a few vid clips they want to share for the credit scene


I PMed you the names 

But I will post them here as well!

Jodie is the Border Collie mix in the second and third pics

Guera is the blond Schnauzer mix

Jade is the black Great Dane

Callahan is the merle Great Dane

Thanks
Nessa


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

OK thanks for all the submissions. I am saving the video now. I hope that everyone enjoys it and I really appreciate the kindness of letting me use your photos ^_^


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I have one of Sydney playing in the snow but I really have no idea how I would get it to you. It's already posted on youtube though if it's possible to access it that way. I am very ignorant in this department. You can tell by the horrible intro and outro, LOL.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

lol yea i got a youtube downloader that lets me get vids off of it thanks it will be great


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Where do I find this video?


----------

